# 97 Maxima Half Shaft replacement Guidance Needed



## Samahi72 (Feb 14, 2008)

The time has come to replace the half shafts in my daughters 97 Maxima, automatic. Actually WAY past due. Anyway, is there anything special, unique or tricks that I need to be aware of? I was told you need to pull the right side off first, is that true and if so why? Do I replace the right one before I pull the left one off? Thanks for your help.


----------



## JNCoRacer (Apr 18, 2003)

There's no particular order to do it. The right side is a little more involved because of the 3 bolts on the carrier, but thats it. I think the hardest part is getting the 36mm axle nuts off. Other than that both axles can be changed out in about 2-2.5 hours if its your first time.


----------



## Samahi72 (Feb 14, 2008)

JNCoRacer said:


> There's no particular order to do it. The right side is a little more involved because of the 3 bolts on the carrier, but thats it. I think the hardest part is getting the 36mm axle nuts off. Other than that both axles can be changed out in about 2-2.5 hours if its your first time.



Thank you, I have replaced them on Honda's before and I couldn't understand the direction to replace the right first.


----------



## Dan1120 (Sep 26, 2009)

If you've done it on hondas then you should be perfectly capable of doing it on a maxima. Just make sure when you do the drivers side axle you really ram it home and get that retaining clip into the slot. Other than that the hardest part is just like JNCoRacer said, the axle nut. The FSM calls for 174-231 ft/lbs of torque on the axle nut. Heres a link to the FSM dealing with the front axle & front suspension, including details on replacing the shafts. http://www.********.com/FSM/maxima/1997/FA.pdf

Edit: Well for some reason this site doesn't want to display the name of website in the link. Type in nico club where the *** are.


----------



## Samahi72 (Feb 14, 2008)

Dan1120 said:


> If you've done it on hondas then you should be perfectly capable of doing it on a maxima. Just make sure when you do the drivers side axle you really ram it home and get that retaining clip into the slot. Other than that the hardest part is just like JNCoRacer said, the axle nut. The FSM calls for 174-231 ft/lbs of torque on the axle nut. Heres a link to the FSM dealing with the front axle & front suspension, including details on replacing the shafts. http://www.********.com/FSM/maxima/1997/FA.pdf
> 
> Edit: Well for some reason this site doesn't want to display the name of website in the link. Type in nico club where the *** are.


Thank you. I tried the link it wouldn't connect, so I went to the NICO site manually and never did find that pdf. Must have expired, but thanks for the offer to help.


----------

